# Best Consulting Company/ Immigration Agent in Hyderabad for Australian Visa Process



## veena03 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi Guys...need help 

I am new to the forum.... I am planning of Migrating to Australia.. can anyone suggest me trusted Consulting Company/ Immigration Agents in Hyderabad?


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

veena03 said:


> Hi Guys...need help
> 
> I am new to the forum.... I am planning of Migrating to Australia.. can anyone suggest me trusted Consulting Company/ Immigration Agents in Hyderabad?


Hi Veena,

My question is why would You need an immigration consultant for Immigrating to Australia.

Did you go thru the Skill select & Assessing Authority's website, to look for how hard the process is?

I would suggest you to do that, to get a feel of the process and then decide based on your comfort with the mentioned process.

I am saying this, to just help save hard earned money, since the process is very much straight forward and transparent! 

BR,
Uday


----------



## k.emper (Feb 24, 2013)

veena03 said:


> Hi Guys...need help
> 
> I am new to the forum.... I am planning of Migrating to Australia.. can anyone suggest me trusted Consulting Company/ Immigration Agents in Hyderabad?


Hi,

The two popular Immigration Agents I heard of in Hyderabad are: 1) Y-Axis and 2) Opulentus.

My experience with Opulentus so far:
I can say its just been ok. Yes they had the answers for the queries I had with regards to the process. But when I asked for references of their previous clients, they simply said it is against their company policy to provide. When you look at the testimonials on their website, they are merely "thank you" messages and none reflects a deep satisfaction expressed by their client. 
Though Opulentus claim that they will help you with the job search once you have your PR, none of the testimonials reflected a success story on this - so this part is still a black box for me.
I still went ahead with them as I could not really take time out to explore and understand the process for Australian PR. (I did not even hear about this forum when I made the decision and so I did not know anyone who could advice me). The current status of my processing is, I have applied for ACS and VETASSESS (through Opulentus) and waiting for the result.

Someone I knew got his processing done through Y-axis, but told that the agent could not help with getting any job interviews at all whilst he was in India. 

These agents will charge you about 75k which you need to pay them upfront before your processing starts. So like Uday advised, I think its best for you to go through the SkillSelect website and then make your decision.

Good Luck.


----------



## Innovation (Oct 31, 2012)

DILINGER Try that


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Y Axis and Opulentus are really bad choices I think...

You should do it yourself and ask us questions in threads that we can answer..

It will save you 60 precious thousand rupees!!!


----------



## veena03 (Apr 18, 2012)

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Veena,
> 
> My question is why would You need an immigration consultant for Immigrating to Australia.
> 
> ...


Thank you Uday... Yes it is true.. these consulting companies are charging a lot...I will try my best to do the research before I apply...


----------



## veena03 (Apr 18, 2012)

findraj said:


> Y Axis and Opulentus are really bad choices I think...
> 
> You should do it yourself and ask us questions in threads that we can answer..
> 
> It will save you 60 precious thousand rupees!!!


Thank you very much for your suggestion... can you also suggest with some basic steps on how to start? What kind of documentations are required?


----------



## veena03 (Apr 18, 2012)

k.emper said:


> Hi,
> 
> The two popular Immigration Agents I heard of in Hyderabad are: 1) Y-Axis and 2) Opulentus.
> 
> ...


Hey.. thank you for sharing you experience.. I have been to both the consultancies.. I felt Opulentus is little better than Y-Axis in their approach, but honestly I am afraid to invest such a huge money. I will certainly go through the SkillSelect website, but I am confused on how to get started.. so if anyone can suggest me that will be really helpful


----------



## veena03 (Apr 18, 2012)

Innovation said:


> DILINGER Try that


Thank you...sure I will meet them as well  but I think I have to do a home work before I invest


----------



## Potturi (Oct 17, 2012)

veena03 said:


> Thank you very much for your suggestion... can you also suggest with some basic steps on how to start? What kind of documentations are required?


Yes,

As Uday said...the best way to start off is to understand your eligibility and the visa types you have in hand. 
I'd suggest start with understanding your eligibility to apply...refer the Australian immigration website. See which assessment organisation is the right one to assess your skills ( E.g : ACS is the assessment org for IT related jobs). 
The www.immig.gov.au website (or search in the internet with key words "skill select Australia")in itself is a self explanatory one and you anyways have an obvious 24/7 consultant (expat forum) handy to answer any questions you have . 

I am going via a MARA agent from Bangalore (which has its own advantages ) whom I've never met till date. It might sound funny but I don't even know their office.However, I will have to agree that there was never a time when my call to the agent went unanswered. I live in Hyd BTW.
I got his reference thru my friend's friend and the agent is quite reasonable and practical. But the moment you initiate the application you will end up with a feeling that you could've easily done this whole process yourself. 

Good luck !

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## k.emper (Feb 24, 2013)

veena03 said:


> Hey.. thank you for sharing you experience.. I have been to both the consultancies.. I felt Opulentus is little better than Y-Axis in their approach, but honestly I am afraid to invest such a huge money. I will certainly go through the SkillSelect website, but I am confused on how to get started.. so if anyone can suggest me that will be really helpful


Not a problem. Yes you need to go though the skillselect website to start with - it will have all the information you need.
If you get stuck somewhere, I am sure the people on this forum will be ready to help you.

Good Luck.


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi veena,
I just filed my 189 visa, I did not go through any consultant. I feel its a waste of money and time. The y-axis consultants don't know what you can find here on the forum, I know this because my colleague is filing his visa through y-axis.

I am from Hyderabad too. I can help you with your application. And the awesome people here on the forum would gladly willing to help everyone.


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

veena03 said:


> Hey.. thank you for sharing you experience.. I have been to both the consultancies.. I felt Opulentus is little better than Y-Axis in their approach, but honestly I am afraid to invest such a huge money. I will certainly go through the SkillSelect website, but I am confused on how to get started.. so if anyone can suggest me that will be really helpful


Okay....
*Step 1*: Read the anzsco faq and find the anzsco code for your profession.
*Step 2*: See if your anzsco code is listed in Skilled Occupations List (SOL).

Update this thread after you do the above steps.

dang!! I can post links yet.


----------



## veena03 (Apr 18, 2012)

madrag said:


> Hi veena,
> I just filed my 189 visa, I did not go through any consultant. I feel its a waste of money and time. The y-axis consultants don't know what you can find here on the forum, I know this because my colleague is filing his visa through y-axis.
> 
> I am from Hyderabad too. I can help you with your application. And the awesome people here on the forum would gladly willing to help everyone.


Hey Thank you. Yes...this forum is helping me a lot in the understating the process... I will keep in touch with you...I am sure will have lot of questions


----------



## veena03 (Apr 18, 2012)

madrag said:


> Okay....
> *Step 1*: Read the anzsco faq and find the anzsco code for your profession.
> *Step 2*: See if your anzsco code is listed in Skilled Occupations List (SOL).
> 
> ...


Thank you... starting...


----------



## veena03 (Apr 18, 2012)

Potturi said:


> Yes,
> 
> As Uday said...the best way to start off is to understand your eligibility and the visa types you have in hand.
> I'd suggest start with understanding your eligibility to apply...refer the Australian immigration website. See which assessment organisation is the right one to assess your skills ( E.g : ACS is the assessment org for IT related jobs).
> ...


I found few MARA registered agents in hyd... but now with the help of this great forum and people here I am planning to apply on my own...but I have to go through the site and understand the process step by step


----------



## alahari20 (Jan 21, 2013)

veena03 said:


> I found few MARA registered agents in hyd... but now with the help of this great forum and people here I am planning to apply on my own...but I have to go through the site and understand the process step by step


Good decision. I am also from Hyderabad. I was in dilemma, when I started my PR process whether to choose mara agent or do by my own. Finally I decided to go with Agent and I paid huge money. Once after interacting with him, I came to know that my forum knowledge is better than what they have..  Anyways, I strongly recommend not to use MARA agents especially at Hyderabad...


----------



## NidhikaVerma (Jun 16, 2013)

*is it ok to use australian agent for pr process while living in india?*

Hi All. I am new to this forum.I am a software Tester and going to take help from an australian agent who was advised by my uncle for my Australian PR. My main concern is, 

1. Will it give me advantage to work with australian agent while i am in India?
2. I did check with opulentus, they seem to be quite expensive.There is not much difference , but this australian agent is a MARA agent which gives me some relief.
3. What is the approx cost for this entire process? ( Anyone who has experienced it could share, some idea will be of great help)
4.Is IELTS compulsory for PR process?

However, i went with opulentus for initial evaluation who said that i fall under subclass 190.

Any suggestion as to how should i proceed further?

Thanks in advance,
Nidhika


----------



## kmkan28 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi Potturi,
could you Please provide me the Contact number of MARA Agent?.

Thanks
kmkani


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

NidhikaVerma said:


> Hi All. I am new to this forum.I am a software Tester and going to take help from an australian agent who was advised by my uncle for my Australian PR. My main concern is,
> 
> 1. Will it give me advantage to work with australian agent while i am in India?
> 2. I did check with opulentus, they seem to be quite expensive.There is not much difference , but this australian agent is a MARA agent which gives me some relief.
> ...


No advantage in going with any agent, agent can’t do any miracles, AUS immigration is very straight forward ,anyone who got time can read and understand the rules. Many people here simply imagine that agent can buy the visa if we pay him, it is not true! Good luck


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

I completely agree with EE.
I approached a consultant and paid the fee,later came to know about this forum. 
I still regret my decision of going to a consultant. Please save that money for your initial expenses in Australia. 
This forum is more than a consultant. 



NidhikaVerma said:


> Hi All. I am new to this forum.I am a software Tester and going to take help from an australian agent who was advised by my uncle for my Australian PR. My main concern is,
> 
> 1. Will it give me advantage to work with australian agent while i am in India?
> 2. I did check with opulentus, they seem to be quite expensive.There is not much difference , but this australian agent is a MARA agent which gives me some relief.
> ...


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

I don't know about the best but I can tell you that WWICS are the worst possible consultants. I am now doing it all by myself (thanks to this forum) and fighting for refund.


----------



## deepuhello83 (Dec 4, 2013)

Hello Potturi,

I am newbie to Expat and looking for suggestion from senior expat members for skilled migration Australian PR.
Can you please advice through which MARA agent in Bangalore you had done the processing?
How efficiently they handled your case?
Any idea about Opulentus?


----------



## Innovation (Oct 31, 2012)

yes it is always good to go with MARA agent , because they are they are the one's who knows what is what , and what documentation needs to be included and what not . Can't experiment , so better go with MARA agent . 

Good luck


----------



## Cass84 (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi Expats,

I am a new to this forum and I have gone through the related posts for PR application. I am planning to apply for Australian PR (189) by my own. I have few quetions listed below. It would be really helpful if someone could throw some light on them.

My Background: I am a BE (IT) and PGDM (Finance).I have 6.5 years of IT experience. Iwas initially into Application Development area but after my post graduation I moved to IT risk management and assurance. I have performed SAP Audit and control reviews but I am more into SAP GRC/Secuirty. Also I am CISA qualified.
Should I apply for Internal Auditor 221214 or ICT business Analyst 261111 ?
My organization does not provide letters mentioning my roles and responsibilties. Also I can not ask my immediate manager to notarize for the obvious reason. So is it possible to ask someone else from my organization to notarize my responsibilties?


----------



## ratna_mouli05 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Hello Potturi*

Hello Potturi

I have been working as Online tutor in Chemistry for US students since 2 years and I also have 2 years of prior college teaching exp in Hyderabad. My husband is a System Administrator with 8+ years of exp with an MNC here in Hyd. I am looking for teaching jobs in Aus in schools while my husband is looking for Networking jobs in Aus. 

1. Any idea about opportunities in teaching and Networking fields in Australia ?

2. I spoke to Opulentuz consultancy today and they are charging 75K and promising to assist in jobs while being in India saying that they would schedule interviews and most of the recruitment process before we make a move. How far is their assistance true ? Any feedback on their assistance ?

Spending 4 lakh [visa processing fees] + 75,000/- [consultancy fees] and air fare for 4 of us along with our kids [1,30,000], totalling upto 6-7 lakhs is worth going to Australia or not is a question haunting me day and night. Unless we know how good are the opportunities, we cannot make a decision of even going with visa processing. Besides, through my friends and advice on this site, I realized that a person needs to have a standby of 1000$ atleast per month for 1-4 months at least after you land until you get your job in Aus.

My apprehensions are two:

1. How good are opportunities in teaching and Networking fields in Australia for immigrants ?

2. How good is job assistance by Opulentus people ? [I researched though whole site of Australian immigration and many sources, jobs sites and this forum but still panicked doing all visa processing all by ourselves and hence prefer to take help of some agent with an additional desire of getting good job assistance as I heard that most of the jobs in Aus are through back door entries]

Would you mind helping me with these 2 queries from your knowledge please ?

Thanks a ton 
-Ratna


----------



## psaiprasant (Mar 24, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

Coming straight to the point.

*My Profile*
Age - 25 (30 points)
Btech Computer Science (15 points)
Work Experience - 2 yrs 2months (still working) in I.T. (not sure if I'll get any points)
IELTS - will appear for the exam (expecting to score 8 which will fetch 20 points)
- in case if I score 7 in IELTS (10 points) then my total points - 55, I've seen state sponsorship gives you 5 points 

Question : (* Assuming my IELTS score - 7 (10 points))

1) Shall I proceed to apply for visa.
2) What's the probability of getting Visa (subclass 189). 

Please let me know If any further info. is required.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi All,

I am from Hyderabad as well, I have initiated my Australian PR process through Y- axis.

So far the experience has been good.

I do get a call from my agent every 2 weeks to check the status and he provides me updates of changes in the Immigration policies.

I believe Y -axis has improved from where they were previously.

Like the senior expats mentioned on this forum go through immigration website and check the skills sets first,if you think your current or overall experience matches any of the occupations mentioned in the SOL then zero on it.

The first and foremost step that you need to take is IELTS ,most of the states want 7 bands in each component i.e reading,writing,listening and speaking.


IELTS is one of the biggest hurdle,once you get the desired score you should consult an agent (if required) or if you want to pursue this on your own,post IELTS apply for skill assessment.Once you have required IELTS score and +ve skills assessment the next step is applying for EOI (expression of Interest) then next step would be to apply for SS(state sponsorship) after which a case officer will be assigned to you.

The case officer will then ask you to furnish all relevant documents they need to finalize your application.The case officer will also ask you to furnish PCC(police clearance certificate) and undergo Medical tests for your health assessment.

Once all this is done finally you will get to know if visa is granted to you or not.

Expect a timeline of 12 months for the complete process.

Do let me know in case of any questions on the same.

Please check my signature for current status of my application.

Best of Luck.


----------



## Nani kumar (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi Folks,

I am interested in Aus PR, gave IELTS and score 6,6,6.5,6.5 what to go with NSW SS visa 190, with code software Engineer, 261313, below things are not clear, can anyone please clarify?

1) Can NSW offer SS with above IELTS score with above code?, as I see no IELTS mentioned in SOL for 261313 NSW.
2) I planned to start my process myself with friends in this forum, so need complete list of docs for ACS, where I have doubts like, photocopy of originals, what dose this mean?, my friedn applied with consultancy and gave scanned copies of original certificates but he is not sure about notarization, can you please clarify me? 
3) As a first step I would like to know step by step procedure for ACS, and reference templates and complete procedure to be followed if possible with links till last step of ACS.
4) Would like to know precautions and docs for EOI for NSW to open in oct 2014, how to apply and preconditions to succeed.

Thanks in Advance,
Nani


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi Guys,

For all people who are in ambiguous situation regarding selection of consultants in Hyderabad. I have had chances & opportunities to get betrayed by both Y - axis & Opuluntus on several occasions, & the worst experience is not only to me but also to many of my friends. So, after several rounds of disappointment with various consultants & losing lot of valuable money. A friend of mine suggested Global Connextions in Ameerpet it is headed by Raju & Sunil. They are not too much into advertising their brand so very few people are aware of this establishment, a pretty decent office with limited staff. But this gentleman Raju is very experienced. He guided me at every step of the immigration process, but be ready to also invest good amount of time to do a follow up on your cases as there are many people on whom they work on daily basis. So, your contribution is also required. 

If you are processing by yourself & have the patience to read, follow all the steps by yourself then nothing like it. But, if you are a busy person like me, then I would certainly recommend you to approach this guy. You could either refer my name(which I can private message you) & he remembers me pretty well since, I pestered him too much on my application ( on a lighter note ) But he delivers & gives confidence in your application if you are a genuine candidate, of course with lot of money/ patience as well. Be open with him & discuss your issue aptly so that, he might find a solution to tackle it very cleverly. He charged me somewhere around 70K but it turned out to be worth at the end, since every penny i paid was a combination of my blood & sweat 

Finally, I would not say " Best Consultancy Company " as the thread says. but better than the other fraud ones compared to its genunity- )

T&R
hiya_hanan


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

I believe people on this forum are one step ahead in terms of the visa process knowledge as compared to agents ...

IMO most of us use agents just yo be on safe side because we think we should not be taking slightest of chance with PR..

I agree none of the agents are really good all are mediocre ..

My experience with Y axis has been good so far but still am one step ahead of them
...reading the next steps from forums so that just in case they say something which isn't correct .

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## gbharath (Jul 3, 2014)

Hello Friends, 

This is Bharath ..newbie in Expat Forum. I'm also in dilemma   whether to proceed my AUS PR process with consultancy or do it myself..?? I've contacted Y-axis and Abhinav so far and both are charging very huge amounts for processing. Guys, my very first question is when should i appear for IELTS? Is it better to take the IELTS test first and then start processing ?? or simultaneously do the both ??

Deciding my test date depends on your response.. 

Thanks in advance for your help,
Bharath Kumar.G


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello Bharath,

Contact Global Connextions in Ameerpet - Meet Raju ( he is the one who processed my application ) you can refer my name (Akhil)

IETLS - British Council is best 

T&R
hiya_hanan



gbharath said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> This is Bharath ..newbie in Expat Forum. I'm also in dilemma   whether to proceed my AUS PR process with consultancy or do it myself..?? I've contacted Y-axis and Abhinav so far and both are charging very huge amounts for processing. Guys, my very first question is when should i appear for IELTS? Is it better to take the IELTS test first and then start processing ?? or simultaneously do the both ??
> 
> ...


----------



## gbharath (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks for ur prompt response Akhil..

I read about this guy(Raju) and someone else also suggested the same..But, he's charging around 70K for PR processing.Is that ryt?

Thanks,
Bharath Kumar.G


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi Bharath,

I think he is charging more than that I believe. He works with a MARA agent in Melbourne so that, you are 100% secure about your application filing. He charged me 80 two years back itself. Gave a discount of 5K with lot of discussions. But worth it-

T&R
hiya_hanan



gbharath said:


> Thanks for ur prompt response Akhil..
> 
> I read about this guy(Raju) and someone else also suggested the same..But, he's charging around 70K for PR processing.Is that ryt?
> 
> ...


----------



## gbharath (Jul 3, 2014)

Hey Akhil,

I've already prepared to do my PR processing through one of consultancy.But, after reading this forum threads planning to do myself.BTW the signature you have mentioned is it yours??






hiya_hanan said:


> Hi Bharath,
> 
> I think he is charging more than that I believe. He works with a MARA agent in Melbourne so that, you are 100% secure about your application filing. He charged me 80 two years back itself. Gave a discount of 5K with lot of discussions. But worth it-
> 
> ...


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Yes - the below is my own signature. Unfortunately, I found this forum after my entire half process is complete. But any which ways benefited, a lot from the senior expats.

T&R
hiya_hanan



gbharath said:


> Hey Akhil,
> 
> I've already prepared to do my PR processing through one of consultancy.But, after reading this forum threads planning to do myself.BTW the signature you have mentioned is it yours??


----------



## alwaysonnet (May 1, 2013)

My personal suggestion is to clear IELTS first. Without IELTS scores nobody in this world would help you. Getting 7's in all modules is not an easy task and would take atleast 2-3 attempts..

Once you achieve the desired scores then plan to hire a consultant.

Best of Luck.


----------



## gbharath (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks a lot for your valuable suggestion..alwaysonnet... 

Most probably i'm giving my test in Oct...:fingerscrossed:




alwaysonnet said:


> My personal suggestion is to clear IELTS first. Without IELTS scores nobody in this world would help you. Getting 7's in all modules is not an easy task and would take atleast 2-3 attempts..
> 
> Once you achieve the desired scores then plan to hire a consultant.
> 
> Best of Luck.


----------



## chrnow (Nov 12, 2014)

*Do not go to ntrust!*

Phillip Sim at NTRUST gave me incorrect advice regarding the expedition of a visa due to extenuating circumstances, he gave me the incorrect visa form sub class number, and incorrect advice on who requires notification of my visa changes. Not only did I waste 2hrs of my time and $150 dollars going to see him but now my application submission has to be postponed while I try to renew my passport from outside Singapore. To add insult to injury NTRUST will not acknowledge his incompetence or refund me for the services I paid for and did not receive. AVOID NTRUST LIKE THE PLAGUE!!


----------



## Mak71 (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi,

I would like to know if there are position like software project manager, program manager positions available for Australian PR holders (from India). I have usually seen only software engineer and analyst positions in IT and software category. Any information in this regards will be very helpful. 

Thanks & Regards
Mak


----------



## Jnk (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi,

I am processing with Opulentus and stucked at some points and very frustrated by their behaviours regarding of process. They are doing their work with very slow pace and instead of that I already suffered a lot ... They asked me for the documents which were unnecessary while doing Vetassess Assessment and after that when I provided and when its time to lodge the application they said it is not necessary and that documents eat my 2 months cause i had to got those documents from government. Anyways, when i got the Positive Vetassess Assessment outcome I got to know that my occupation is closed and then it is just because of these stupid opulentus agents. I find it out myself that I can apply under other occupations too through this website and then I started again with opuletnus and they are working again with very slow pace and I am frustrated with their process. Though even I am in direct contact of their one of the director and she is taking initiative steps for my process too but though even it is like it far to miles to achieve my dream come true the way they are processing ... I'll Keep posting if I am going to get positive approaches by agents.

Thanks 
Jnk Chauhan


----------



## anup9865 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi i am planning to migrate to CANADA , but i am confused if i can apply myself or i need some consultancies ,like Y-Axis or Opulentus. Please do reply this post as you all have help Veena . I would appreciate Early responds and please let me know the steps of this .


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

Don't ever hire a consultant.. In most of the cases, they are less educated, less travelled and less informed than you! It's a hard truth and doesn't require any debate. The kind of knowledge and info this forum can give you is immense and no consultant can be better than this forum.. believe me! Don't waste your money and time.


----------



## anup9865 (Apr 11, 2015)

*canada migration*

sir thanks for responding , can you please tell me the steps as i dont have any idea , like how to start and how to do all the other steps


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

anup9865 said:


> sir thanks for responding , can you please tell me the steps as i dont have any idea , like how to start and how to do all the other steps


Please start reading the sticky threads on this forum.. they give detailed info on the process and documents. Read this as well: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html


----------



## anup9865 (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks for your revert , i am sorry i forgot to mention tht i am looking for CANADA migration and not australia. can you help me in this case


----------



## anup9865 (Apr 11, 2015)

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Veena,
> 
> My question is why would You need an immigration consultant for Immigrating to Australia.
> 
> ...


udhay can you help with the process of Migration to Canada


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

anup9865 said:


> udhay can you help with the process of Migration to Canada



Buddy, let's have basic common sense first. For anything related to Canada, be it immigration process or grocery prices in Toronto, you have to post your query on Canada forum! Why are you posting it on Australia forum?? Any way, all the best!


----------



## anup9865 (Apr 11, 2015)

kettlerope said:


> Buddy, let's have basic common sense first. For anything related to Canada, be it immigration process or grocery prices in Toronto, you have to post your query on Canada forum! Why are you posting it on Australia forum?? Any way, all the best!


I am new to this forum and didn't knew that there are different paths for CANADA and Australia and other Countries..I appreciate your revert and happy that you have a lot of basic Common Sense..


----------



## Naren solapur (Aug 11, 2015)

*don't prefer for Y-Axis*



k.emper said:


> Hi,
> 
> The two popular Immigration Agents I heard of in Hyderabad are: 1) Y-Axis and 2) Opulentus.
> 
> ...




Hi ,
I have gone through your description I suggest you never try to prefer for Y-AXIS they wont give complete information on Immigration process you can see review comments on Y-AXIS


----------



## BNK0212 (Mar 29, 2015)

Dear Members in this thread!

I have read most of the posts by many members here. I personally was a victim of Y-Axis, who charged me full amount upfront and then showed real colors. Though my process is halfway now and still they are helping me, I am not satisfied with their service. They kind of put my case aside are giving priority to other cases which are fast moving (obviously, which is beneficial for them). But after paying the complete amount to them, approx 70K, if they don't respond to us or give silly reasons (like I was sick, I didn't come to office etc), it's not worth it.

Anyways, I have a very good contact now, from whom I am taking offline help. *He is a Registered MARA Agent working in India (from Chandigarh I guess).* He is very senior person and an Australian PR himself and does migration to different countries. His service is excellent and trustworthy. If anyone is interested in his contact info, please send me a PM. I will revert back accordingly. Again, please note that I am not taking his service (officially), but just taking some offline help and suggestions during the process. He was introduced to me by my friends, so due to the rapport, he gives me limited suggestions. I would have loved to work with him, but unfortunately, I wasted all my money on Y-Axis, hence, I am unable to afford his service.

Another word of advice--- For all folks who are in to IT and have good experience, the PR Process would be smooth (with less hurdles) so any consultancy who has little or basic knowledge can help you in the whole process and charge you a bomb.

But for non-IT folks, there may be some hurdles and they would need special attention or detailed oriented approach and many times these consultancies fail to help you in those situations. Same happened to me. So guys choose better and choose wise... If consultancies / agents are really required or not.

The whole process looks difficult but is very simple. If you have patience and if you trust you can do it yourself, then go for it. Choose a consultancy or agent only and only if you think you are not confident of doing it yourself.

All the BEST everyone!


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

you are right. from the standpoint of Australia visa process, if you decide to go through an agent it is recommended that he/she/it is a MARA certified agent.

I found following communication statement in Y-axis mailer:

_Australia: Our partner company employs MARA registered agents. _

which means they are not MARA agents themselves, and perhaps acting as sub-agents. (with no real accountability if they goof up your case).
Why not deal with MARA agents directly?


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

BNK0212 said:


> Another word of advice--- For all folks who are in to IT and have good experience, the PR Process would be smooth (with less hurdles) so any consultancy who has little or basic knowledge can help you in the whole process and charge you a bomb.


You are probably right. At hindsight, i feel I wasted my money by appointing agent (though i did get the grant without any hiccups). 

In all cases it is you who has to do the hardwork, from writing RPL project reports to getting all the crucial documents (experience letter, skills certificate, PCC, etc) and passing IELTS.


----------



## syedmujeeb01 (Oct 6, 2015)

*189 visa*

dear 

can you please help me to file 189 visa i want to do it self


----------



## Arnav14 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi Expats,

I am a new to this forum and I have gone through the related posts for PR application. I am planning to apply for Australian PR by my own. I have few questions listed below. It would be really helpful if someone could shed some light.

Age - 29
Educational Qualification - B.Tech(ECE) 
Profession - Software Developer
Experience - ~7 years
Current location - Hyderabad
IELTS - Din't take/plan yet

Please let me know the steps.

1. I went through this topic and found most of the posts suggesting to apply for ACS of our own. What difference it makes if we apply of our own or do it via a MARA agent, will the processing time reduce ? 
2. Also I see ACS chops off 2 years of our experience saying the first two years count as learning period and the remaining years are valid for skilled assessment. If its true and the experience falls just below 5 years we aren't eligible for the 10 points, so what to do ?
3. PTE vs IETLS which is good to take


----------



## charlie31 (Jan 28, 2016)

My suggestion is not to go to commercialised agents like Y axis, I went to Express Immigration consulting. They are very good. Take only individual cases and don't advertise too much. They have a Facebook page if anyone is interested.


----------



## aussienavs (Jul 21, 2016)

Arnav14 said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I am a new to this forum and I have gone through the related posts for PR application. I am planning to apply for Australian PR by my own. I have few questions listed below. It would be really helpful if someone could shed some light.
> 
> ...


1.If you have all company experience letters (as per ANZCODE) and all salary transactions including form 16 then I suggest you can do it on your own and save money. But if you need some assistance regarding content to write in expereince letter or you think the anzcode is not matching exactly with your experience then you should take assitance of a Mara agent and not a non-mara agent. Mara agent can notarize your photocopies himself as it isapproved by dibp
3. PTE seems to be easier as per my experience and their marking scheme is also better than ielts!


----------

